

Show HN: Daily email with remote jobs at tech startups - mynameisntbob
http://jobscri.be

======
k__
Bait.

~~~
mynameisntbob
See the example: jobscri.be/sample

Launching in a few days!

~~~
k__
I'm looking forward to it.

But stealing my email with promises doesn't make me happy ;)

Maybe the promises are empty, like on most sites on the web, what do I know...

